# idolo enclosure



## davestreasurechest (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## ismart (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2010)

Same thing I have. I must be the only one who puts the plastic side down on those net cages. It makes a much better floor than a window. It's not like you can't see through the netting just fine, and it makes another wall they can climb on.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2010)

haha, Rick we are twins, I use the plastic for floor to, easy to wipe up poo! I love what u did with the room!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

Very cool!


----------

